# Racycle questions and possible sale



## Rambler (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not very familiar with Racycles so I am looking for some advice and possibly some offers. Anyone have a guess at the year?







It is missing the head badge but I expect this is what the head badge may have looked like if it had one.





What are the two threaded holes above the head badge? Looks like another small rectangular plate of some sort was attached above the head badge. Anyone have any idea what that little rectangular plate would have looked like or what it was?

Handle bar angle is adjustable. What about the wheels and seat, do they appear to be original to this bike? Does the front fender look correct ending at the fork rather than extending forward beyond the fork? The fender looks as though it was short and factory notched at the front tip to accommodate a spoon brake. Maybe the fenders are not original to this bike? The wood rims are straight, in good shape and run true. Rear wheel has a New Departure coaster brake. Tires are shot so no value there. Seat leather is also shot, torn at nose and dry and stiff so seat would need to be recovered if it even is the original seat. Paint is not original, bike has been repainted. Frame, fork,  crank, handlebars, all appear to be in excellent undamaged condition aside from the sprockets have a fair amount of chain wear so this bike has more than a few miles on it. I am also wondering how much is this bike worth and possibly more importantly what someone is willing to pay for it if I were to acquire it and resell it? It is not a bike I am particularly interested in for myself. So besides estimates of value I would gladly consider/accept offers. Send me a private message if making an offer.




















Below link is to more photos of bike at a Higher resolution... 
http://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz338/tybrown-photos/racycle/


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice bike with the Kelly bars a pricey added touch.  I would guess mid teens but there are some Racycle experts here who I'm sure will narrow that down for you.  The extra holes are for the little badge that had the model number.  Good luck if you decide go for it.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 8, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Nice bike with the Kelly bars a pricey added touch.  I would guess mid teens but there are some Racycle experts here who I'm sure will narrow that down for you.  The extra holes are for the little badge that had the model number.  Good luck if you decide go for it.




Thank you for that information, I did not know they are "Kelly" handle bars or what the extra model number badge holes were for.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I believe there were other makers of adjustable bars as well - if you look closely on the front of the adjusting nut, it may be signed.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 8, 2012)

*Price*

What kind of price are you looking for.....? Lovely example and I might be interested.




dfa242 said:


> Well, I believe there were other makers of adjustable bars as well - if you look closely on the front of the adjusting nut, it may be signed.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 8, 2012)

They definitely look like Kelly's and Kelly was one of the factory options, wheels look original and ND was a option too.  The seat doesn't look like one of the OEM accessories but it looks period correct, looking at the crankset, chain and seat post pinch bolt, you could estimate the bike being after 1908 and possibly after 1911 if the chain was changed as a roller wasn't standard untill after 1911 (what make is the chain?).  Rear fender looks correct, front may have been shortened although looking at one of the bikes Blue has shows a front fender stopping at the fork too so it may be correct as is, it's rare to see the fenders still on them.  It's too bad the model badge was removed as that would have narrowed down the year anyway.  The serial number should be on the bottom of the bottom bracket, Blue is trying to assemble a "registery" if you could mention the number, it might help narrow down the year too and at least let it be recognized as a current survivor.  The head badge would be the "self oiling" badge.

Blue would be the best source for more information and to give you a fair and accurate value, try contacting him (vw00794 on here).


----------



## Rambler (Jul 8, 2012)

filmonger said:


> What kind of price are you looking for.....? Lovely example and I might be interested.




I'll put it this way. I am not interested in this bike for myself and do not want to purchase it for myself. I have too many other projects that mean more to me to take this on. I would like to see it end up in the hands of a Wheelman member or at least some other bike collector that could use it. If I am going to fool with this spending my time, gas, and effort, to purchase, pack, and ship it I need to slightly better than cover my expenses. If I can't get an offer high enough to make it worth my while than I will probably turn the name and phone number of the highest offer directly over to the seller and let them hash it out. That will likely create difficulty for the buyer because the seller is not an internet user and is unlikely interested in packing and shipping so it which means travel on the buyer's end to go pick it up in person. I'm basically offering a service to anyone willing to offer enough for me to bother with it. There is no set price at the moment because I do not have an agreed price to purchase it from the seller because as I said, I do not want the bike for myself. I hesitate to set a price because I have no idea what the value of this bike is and I would like to offer the highest possible price to the seller.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 8, 2012)

Wcben said:


> They definitely look like Kelly's and Kelly was one of the factory options, wheels look original and ND was a option too.  The seat doesn't look like one of the OEM accessories but it looks period correct, looking at the crankset, chain and seat post pinch bolt, you could estimate the bike being after 1908 and possibly after 1911 if the chain was changed as a roller wasn't standard untill after 1911 (what make is the chain?).  Rear fender looks correct, front may have been shortened although looking at one of the bikes Blue has shows a front fender stopping at the fork too so it may be correct as is, it's rare to see the fenders still on them.  It's too bad the model badge was removed as that would have narrowed down the year anyway.  The serial number should be on the bottom of the bottom bracket, Blue is trying to assemble a "registery" if you could mention the number, it might help narrow down the year too and at least let it be recognized as a current survivor.  The head badge would be the "self oiling" badge.
> 
> Blue would be the best source for more information and to give you a fair and accurate value, try contacting him (vw00794 on here).




Thank you Wcben,
Very helpful information, I appreciate your time and effort to help me identify some of the details of this bike. At this time going back to look for serial number or chain manufacturer is not a possibility as I do not live close to the bike and do not own the bike. It would be quite a long trip for me to go back to see it again. I probably won't bother unless I receive one or more interested offers high enough to make it worth my while to go back.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 8, 2012)

I've sent Blue a message about this thread, he may get in touch with you about it but he's been very busy lately.  Wish I could extend an offer but I'm halfway through the restoration process on my Racycle (that Ive owned for 25+ years) and just can't swing the extra funds.... Oh well!

If the chain is a Racycle chain, the value goes up pretty dramatically as they are almost never found.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 8, 2012)

How do you tell if it is a Racycle chain?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 8, 2012)

*Racycle chain*

All the Racycle chains that I have seen are stamped with "Racycle" in each link.  
Blue will know more though..


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 9, 2012)

Surviving Racycle chains are incredibly rare and hard to find. They are clearly marked. This looks to be a Roadster,
what I lovingly call the "lowly Roadster." (Blue hates that vernacular) This is a lovely survivor, the holes above the 
badge are, as correctly stated, for a model badge. Original fenders are a plus, and also rare. I would be very interested
in this machine too, send me a pm.


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2012)

P.M."D you .Thanks


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 10, 2012)

pelletman said:


> How do you tell if it is a Racycle chain?




It will have the word Racycle stamped on every link.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Racycle! I sent you a PM on some of its details, year and what I think its value would be.

Fendered Racycles are a rarity.

Great find, keep em coming!!!

Blue


----------



## Rambler (Jul 11, 2012)

*Racycle Chain Example*



corbettclassics said:


> All the Racycle chains that I have seen are stamped with "Racycle" in each link.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 12, 2012)

*image did not come thru*

the image of the racycle chain did not upload. i would like to see an example if its not too much trouble. thanks.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 12, 2012)

twowheelfan said:


> the image of the racycle chain did not upload. i would like to see an example if its not too much trouble. thanks.




Here you go.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Racycle Roadster*

This Racycle looks exactly like the one that sold last week at "The Wheelmen" meet in Findlay, Ohio.
I am a Wheelmen member and was at that meet and saw it in person at their memorabilia and swap meet.
It was purchased early out of one of the vans or trailers before the actual swap meet took place and was there for display or open to offers.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 24, 2012)

It got sold out from under me.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 24, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> It got sold out from under me.





... what does "out from under you" mean?

I thought you bought it, you were finally going to get your fenders!


----------



## Wcben (Jul 25, 2012)

That sucks Lawrence!  I thought you had a done deal...


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> It got sold out from under me.




Not exactly true. You said quote: "I'll think about it". in regard to purchasing it. Then I heard nothing from you for 3 days prior to the swap meet to confirm you still wanted it so I sold it. For all I knew you were still thinking about it or had decided you didn't want it. You never at any point ever gave me so much as your name, phone number or anything else as confirmation of who you are or that you were seriously interested in the bike. When someone I don't personally know says to me "I'll think about it" and doesn't even give me so much as their name, that means to me that the deal is not sealed. Same as picking up something at a swap meet and saying I'll think about it and then setting it down and walking away, the item is still open for sale. Nothing was ever confirmed by you that you were absolutely going to purchase it. Had you contacted me anytime in the 3 days prior to the swap meet to confirm "yes I want the bike for sure" then I never would have offered it for sale at the swap meet.

Also it was not sold prior to the swap meet. The swap meet was well under way before I brought it out and offered it for sale.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as when it was actually sold, thanks for the correction " Rambler "....


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 26, 2012)

To quote a Racycle enthusiast,

">>>>>>>>goober time<<<<<<<<<<<<<"


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 27, 2012)

This deal was always going to be consummated when we both got back from vacation. I always
said that I wanted it and Rambler said he would do the deal when he got back from vacation also.

I'm over it, although I know you made more on it from someone else. 

It wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 28, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> This deal was always going to be consummated when we both got back from vacation. I always
> said that I wanted it and Rambler said he would do the deal when he got back from vacation also.
> 
> I'm over it, although I know you made more on it from someone else.
> ...




As I said before, I appoligize for any misunderstanding on my part. Yes the original plan was I would do the deal when I got back from vacation. Then the question of the handlebars came up so I sent you the additional detailed photos of the handlebars and asked if you still wanted the bike because otherwise I would sell it at the upcoming Wheelmen meet, you replied "I'll think about it". So I took you at your word and figured you were thinking about wheather or not you wanted the bike. I was expecting a YES or NO answer from you at some point. I even rechecked my messages just before the swap meet. When I heard nothing from you over several days to confirm YES or NO I figured you didn't want it or at least not at the price you had agreed to so I offered it for sale. I did not go seeking higher offers or anything of the sort. I guess lesson learned here for both of us is to avoid misunderstandings in a transaction over the internet email never be ambiguous about your intentions. I had no way of knowing your reply of "I'll think about it" meant you really did want it and intended to purchase it. Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 29, 2012)

I said "I'll think about it but I still want it...."


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 29, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I said "I'll think about it but I still want it...."



I'm sorry Larmo but it's pretty basic. Either you wanted it or you didn't. That statement just doesn't make sense to me and if I were selling the bike I would have taken that as a non-committment (don't think that's an actual word but it fits here so I'm declaring it a word)


----------



## pelletman (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah, yeah.... "I'll think about it but I still want it...."  is not exactly a firm commitment.  He who hesitates is lost, and loses...  First one in with the cash wins.  I make deals for a living and if someone is telling you they are "thinking about it...." , well, you don't have a deal...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 31, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Ah, yeah.... "I'll think about it but I still want it...."  is not exactly a firm commitment.  He who hesitates is lost, and loses...  First one in with the cash wins.  I make deals for a living and if someone is telling you they are "thinking about it...." , well, you don't have a deal...




Read the whole thread, our deal was to be consummated when we BOTH got back from

our respective vacations, and apparently that wasn't quite true on his end if he was going 

to a bike show....?  That was the deal from the outset. I didn't think I had to worry about 

losing the bike at all. AT ALL.......!


----------



## pelletman (Aug 1, 2012)

You said "I'll think about it" didn't you?   Again, that isn't exactly a firm commitment and I have read the whole thread.  The statement infers hesitation and doubt


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 1, 2012)

*~ the one that got away ~*

All things said, at least it wasn't the Coveted " PACEMAKER " Model !!  
Quick decisions are everything in the collecting field. Once an item hits the open market and you don't make a firm commitment, there's usually someone else in waiting that will gladly  " SEAL THE DEAL "  $$$$$$$


----------



## Rambler (Aug 1, 2012)

The timing of the transaction (after vacation) was fine with me and the offer Larmo63 made was perfectly fair. I didn't try to sell it out from under Larmo63 as he accused me of doing.

The fact still remains, in my very best attempt to be honest and fair with Larmo63, I sent Larmo63 additional photos of the bike and asked Larmo63 a very simple question: "Was he still interested in purchasing the bike otherwise I would sell it at the Wheelmen meet".

I was trying to be fair by giving Larmo63 a way out of the purchase if he wanted it.

It was Larmo63's reply "I'll think about it..." that caused the misunderstanding because it implied doubt, as if he wasn't absolutely sure he wanted it. I was expecting a Yes or No answer.

It's too late now, bike is sold to someone that simply said Yes without hesitation.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 1, 2012)

........but I still want it.....

THE END

(and they lived happily ever after........)


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yay Racycles!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 1, 2012)

A-men brother ! !

May we put this to rest..........


----------

